# Networking >  computer networks

## saranyamahendran

what is gateway routers?

----------


## anushya

Hi,

Gateway: The host/device thru which the outgoing and incoming traffic pass on. This is the way to enter our lan network / to move onto internet. 
LifeTimeEx: Our gate thru which we are entering and exiting our house/off.

Routers: This is the host/device which route the traffic to the respective destination. This has the routing table, having the details like: "from which SOURCE direct to which DESTINATION". If a traffic comes from one source, the routing table will be verified and the traffic will be routed to the specific destination. The destiation may be another router or a final host.
LifeTimeEx: The direction boards on the roads which will direct us to our final destination.

A host can act as a gateway and a router.

----------


## hotice91

i want to do connect my pc to my friends office PC so how i can connect
i have try through
pcanywhere

----------


## anushya

Hi,

I dont know, how u try? (Here, router, firewall, redirection plays).
But, should be thru the internet. In this case, 
1. u should have a public ipaddress and ur frnd's office gateway should have a public ipaddress. 
2. Router should be added in ur frnds's off gateway/ router / firewall to connect the request from ur public address to the off pc. Redirection should be done perfectly. 
3. If firewall is there, rule should be added at the off end to accept the request from ur ipaddress. 
4. Try to check the connectivity thru ping. First, at ur end, is ur pc connecting to the internet. is the traffic flowing outside? At off end, is the gateway alive, is the router has the route?, is the firewall has the rule? etc.
If u can communicate to ur frnd's pc, then try one by one: ping, telnet and RDP (Remote Desktop).

I think i may correct if i understood ur question.

----------

